# Target Face Height



## So_cal hunter88 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think every tournament is different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

No, there are WA standards. They are explained in great detail in the following article:

https://worldarchery.org/rulebook/article/13

Check 7.2.1.1, 7.2.3.4, 7.2.4.1.2 & 7.2.4.1.3 .

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackHoleCreatr (Nov 30, 2018)

Thankyou Z3RO

So 130cm for 50m and 18m vertical 3 spot,you and your competitors X have to be the same level.Thats kind of weird. It could be argued that its a little bias also. 
I would think it be equally fair if there was a relation to competitors height.


----------



## BlackHoleCreatr (Nov 30, 2018)

That 80cm space for each competitor seems kind of tight. After watching those vegas shoots though its like watching the boys lined up at the bar trying to get the hot bartenders attention.lol

Doesn’t say whether thats from the competitors centre or imaginary vertical line side to side.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You will have to move your target at half way point. Top target to bottom, or bottom target to top. I hate shooting bottom target so I always try to start on bottom when I am strongest, if choice is given. Top target is about 5' high and bottom target is about 2' depending on backstop. Practice both.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

BlackHoleCreatr said:


> That 80cm space for each competitor seems kind of tight. After watching those vegas shoots though its like watching the boys lined up at the bar trying to get the hot bartenders attention.lol
> 
> Doesn’t say whether thats from the competitors centre or imaginary vertical line side to side.


80 cm = 31.496". NFAA minimum is 24" or 60.96 cm

First ever NFAA event for me was the @$%# Vegas face. We were stacked on the line like sardines in can.....Long story, but I refused to shoot another Indoor until 3 years later.....And later, in 2006, refused to shoot spots except for League and haven't shot a League since around 2010.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

BlackHoleCreatr said:


> Thankyou Z3RO
> 
> So 130cm for 50m and 18m vertical 3 spot,you and your competitors X have to be the same level.Thats kind of weird. It could be argued that its a little bias also.
> I would think it be equally fair if there was a relation to competitors height.


The rules are there to read, so it's practice that makes equal..........


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Z3R0 said:


> No, there are WA standards. They are explained in great detail in the following article:
> 
> https://worldarchery.org/rulebook/article/13
> 
> ...


Link goes straight World Archery - click on rules just returns to same page......


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

SonnyThomas said:


> Link goes straight World Archery - click on rules just returns to same page......


Sorry, dunno what to tell you. Works for me.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

BlackHoleCreatr said:


> Thankyou Z3RO
> 
> So 130cm for 50m and 18m vertical 3 spot,you and your competitors X have to be the same level.Thats kind of weird. It could be argued that its a little bias also.
> I would think it be equally fair if there was a relation to competitors height.


The target butt is size Y, the target faces are size Z, they fit on the butt/bale easily when the bale stand is made to accommodate the given heights. 
Looking at it from WA's perspective, the way the rules are written are fair for upright archers. Accommodations are made for other archers for lane width but not target heights.
At your local range for leagues and maybe for State/Provincial shoots, strict adherence to regulation target height is not enforced.



BlackHoleCreatr said:


> That 80cm space for each competitor seems kind of tight. After watching those vegas shoots though its like watching the boys lined up at the bar trying to get the hot bartenders attention.lol
> 
> Doesn’t say whether thats from the competitors centre or imaginary vertical line side to side.


Your lane is marked such that its total width is placed from the center of the bale to each outside edge - two lanes per bale. 80cm is huge for width. 
NFAA lanes are tighter so you can pack a 50 bale range in a college gymnasium or a hockey rink. 
These narrow lanes create new ways for shooters to antagonize each other with 32" arrows in quivers worn haphazardly and without regard for proper shooting line etiquette.

So, does Purolator even deliver up there?


----------



## BlackHoleCreatr (Nov 30, 2018)

So, does Purolator even deliver up there?

I don’t think they drive. There are dogs stationed at the airport though. So when packages for the outlying communities come in they harness them to the dogs , show the dog the address and off it goes. If the house number isn’t legible they have a tough time because the dogs can’t read very good but they know 1-10. Or were you serious?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

huteson2us2 said:


> You will have to move your target at half way point. Top target to bottom, or bottom target to top. I hate shooting bottom target so I always try to start on bottom when I am strongest, if choice is given. Top target is about 5' high and bottom target is about 2' depending on backstop. Practice both.


The original question was about WA = World Archery height standards. They do NOT move targets top / bottom. Indoor uses the vertical 3-spot face.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Ahhh. Confusion....The Vegas face (triangle) and the WA face (stacked).


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

WA still lists target heights for the triangular 3spot. Center of the butt at 130cm, center of top target upper target face at 162cm and center of bottom target faces lower target face at 100cm. Targets are not moved during competition.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

From a previous post

https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5246113&p=1105698215#post1105698215


----------



## MasterCraft (Jan 22, 2011)

everywhere I have shot the targets a different. The higher they get the harder it gets for me. I depends on who and how they mounted the bails / backstops. Some were built purposeful some are just what felt right with not much thought


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Past on this before, but heights can be confusing. Pretty sure this is same thing or results in the same thing. NFAA Vegas face; Distance from the floor to the bottom of butt shall be 16 inches minimum.....So the bottom of the target it's self would be that or perhaps tad higher.

We have this Indoor range that drives me nuts for target height. Ain't nothing to see a single target up and it 5 feet off the floor...I've never shot a sanctioned NFAA Indoor event with a target so dang high. And if practicing for 3D you don't see scoring rings, especially the lower 12 much over 25" from the ground....


----------

